# played with 6D - such a disappointment :-(



## ygb (Jun 15, 2015)

6 months ago I was debating between 6D and 7Dii. I had decided to go with 7Dii, thinking that 6D might make a good second body one day.  This saturday a friend asked me to take some photos at her daughter's bat  mitzvah and I had decided to test out the 6D for the better low light performance, knowing that the light will be crappy at the venu. Rented it out a week in advance so I can practice with it and see what it can do. Awesome camera in good light, except I hate the recomposing part. I shoot wide open so any recomposing  has to be done really carefully or you end up with bunch of out of focus shots, but in low light it has really hard time obtaining any focus unless you  are using the center point:-( I went to see my friend yesterday and tried to take a couple of pictures of her kids and by the time camera manages to focus the moment is long gone:-(
so yeah, I am glad I went with 7Dii, still wondering if I made a mistake by not jumping the ship to D750, still mad at cannon for giving consumers so few options in full frame line up compared to nikon. I am hoping that maybe 6D mark ii will be a little bit better or maybe I manage to get used 5D mark iii when mark iv comes out.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 15, 2015)

If your camera can't do what you need it to do most of the time, then you probably made a mistake.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm sorry you were dissapointed with the 6d! I debated that one pretty heavily for a while.

Can I ask if there was a reason you decided to rent a ff body instead of just adding a flash or something to your current setup?


----------



## ygb (Jun 15, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I'm sorry you were dissapointed with the 6d! I debated that one pretty heavily for a while.
> 
> Can I ask if there was a reason you decided to rent a ff body instead of just adding a flash or something to your current setup?


I cannot use flash during bat mitzvah ceremony.  thats the only reason


----------



## ronlane (Jun 15, 2015)

May I ask what glass you were using? Seems odd that a 6D ff wouldn't focus.


----------



## ygb (Jun 15, 2015)

ronlane said:


> May I ask what glass you were using? Seems odd that a 6D ff wouldn't focus.



85mm f1.8


----------



## ronlane (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow, must have been no lighting in that venue to not get focus with an 85mm and a ff body.


----------



## ygb (Jun 15, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Wow, must have been no lighting in that venue to not get focus with an 85mm and a ff body.


it was at iso 2500. that was at the friends house yesterday where I wanted to test it. 
the center point would focus fine. but the center point didnt work well for me  in that case. I am sure at the venue for the actual ceremony center point will work just fine.   
 I dont normally photograph weddings, landscapes or bat mitzvahs. I photograph running dogs, kids and sports. 
I was worried that I will have regrets sending the camera back and that maybe I made a mistaking buying 7D mark ii instead of 6D. I dont. I will not miss the 6D and I made a right choice.However,  I am sure 6D makes many people happy.


----------



## waday (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry, but you've provided way too little information to back up your statement.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 15, 2015)

I would have pushed the ISO more. I've seen very nice/clean images from a 6D at 3200 or 4000 ISO.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 16, 2015)

D750 would have solved your problem but thats pretty pointless remark by me.
Just wait, the 7D II is an excellent camera, a replacement for the 6D will come sooner or later and I am sure it will be much better then the current model, get the 6D II, another option is the 5D III from what I saw there are really tempting offers on it and as old as this camera is it is still a VERY solid camera!!!


----------



## ygb (Jun 16, 2015)

ronlane said:


> I would have pushed the ISO more. I've seen very nice/clean images from a 6D at 3200 or 4000 ISO.


The ISO wasnt really a problem and as I said the center point focused really well.  I took it to our dog class and took some photos at ISO 5000 and some photos surprised me at that iso. To me lighter objects at high ISO look much better than dark objects at high iso, even if they are properly exposed.


goodguy said:


> D750 would have solved your problem but thats pretty pointless remark by me.
> Just wait, the 7D II is an excellent camera, a replacement for the 6D will come sooner or later and I am sure it will be much better then the current model, get the 6D II, another option is the 5D III from what I saw there are really tempting offers on it and as old as this camera is it is still a VERY solid camera!!!



7Dii works very well for me in most situations, so I can't complain about it and I am not in a hurry for a second body anyway.  I noticed the price drop on 6D and it got me curious. Yes, I am hoping that 6Dii will be good or I'll get used 5Diii eventually.


----------

